# Trying to cope and understand his fetish



## Ashleyc313 (Oct 1, 2020)

Sorry but this is lengthy 
my husband and I have been married for 5 years recently i have discovered that he has a cd fetish as well as porn i knew something was off being that our sex life has diminished we used to have a very healthy sex life now its like once a month I try to make him feel comfortable with his fetish by asking him to allow me to partake in it with him. he now will cd in lingerie and be with me and its the only time he is really into it i desire sex daily once a week at minimum i don't have issues with his kinks and fetish my issue is that he rather masturbate and hide it than live them out with me and satisfy me as well i have a problem with secrets and he knows it. i ask him not to hide it and be up front with me but he doesn't it makes me feel unwated he won't talk to me about it at all i have been feeling more like an object long before I found out now i just feel like he has sex with me out of pity because I beg for it any suggestions on what I could do to help my situation And enlighten me on what I am dealing with


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

You're dealing with a man who would rather have solo sex. Stop begging and start divorcing.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Ashleyc313 said:


> ... i have a problem with secrets and he knows it. i ask him not to hide it and be up front with me but he doesn't it makes me feel unwanted...


Think of being in the kitchen and you open the spice rack. Your favorite spices called honesty and openness have run out, so you dig around. You find two spices and they are called shame and humiliation. You might want to google some recipes online and see what you can cook with those. 

Odds are your husband wants you to catch him, and he wants you to be upset about it. This might be how he awkwardly gets to feel that you care about him. Then whatever you do next is about letting him see you upset and then using humiliation as the driving dynamic in the bedroom to get what you want. 

Now I could be completely wrong and this is bad advice. If you google this type of thing, you can probably get an idea. 

Regards, 
Badsanta


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

he probably grew up having to hide his masturbation and fetishes from his family, i am not suggesting that you are not safe to open and be free with him, but he clearly still has his hang ups. Might i suggest that you sit down with him and start a dialogue where you can each ask each other questions with no judgement at all (important part) and find out what time of day he likes to masturbate, what provokes him to do so, what does he think about or what technique he likes....the important thing is that he is slowly opening up to you and you to him, he may ask if you have any kinks or fetish, or about your masturbation, the important thing is that you are both communicating about a subject that most married people do not know about each other. After this i would move into developing a schedule where your needs can be met and his as well. perhaps you can start having him watch you without touching you and vice versa, not going to lie this is very hard and again very personal but in break it down you can rebuild a relationship that can grow over time. good luck.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> You're dealing with a man who would rather have solo sex. Stop begging and start divorcing.


Seriously.

Why the hell women waste their time on such low-value men is a damned mystery to me.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Ashleyc313 said:


> Sorry but this is lengthy


This wasn't lengthy, but punctuation is our friend. Run on sentences make it had to comprehend.



> my husband and I have been married for 5 years recently i have discovered that he has a cd fetish as well as porn i knew something was off being that our sex life has diminished we used to have a very healthy sex life now its like once a month I try to make him feel comfortable with his fetish by asking him to allow me to partake in it with him. he now will cd in lingerie and be with me and its the only time he is really into it i desire sex daily once a week at minimum i don't have issues with his kinks and fetish my issue is that he rather masturbate and hide it than live them out with me and satisfy me as well i have a problem with secrets and he knows it. i ask him not to hide it and be up front with me but he doesn't it makes me feel unwated he won't talk to me about it at all i have been feeling more like an object long before I found out now i just feel like he has sex with me out of pity because I beg for it any suggestions on what I could do to help my situation And enlighten me on what I am dealing with


The problem here is not the fetish. It is him. You probably need to find a kink aware professional (KAP) therapist. Someone who can help him work through any issues he has in not being more open with this, and can get you two communicating better. Has he been married before or in a long term relationship before? If the previous SO belittled or ridiculed him over this, without humiliation play being another of his kinks, then he could have issues to overcome, and maybe even has distrust on your reactions. He also should be having the therapist looking into whether or not he is transgender and denying himself, or other conditions. Mind you, he shouldn't take transgender as an easy out. There are other conditions that can cause body dysphoria (BD). But that BD might be part of the problem.

Here is a website to help you get started on your search for a KAP therapist. Also shop around. Not all kink aware people are on that list. 





Welcome to the Kink and Polyamory Aware Professionals Directory (KAP) - Kink Aware Professionals (KAP)


The Kink and Polyamory Aware Professionals Directory (KAP) is a service offered by NCSF dedicated to providing the community with a listing of psychotherapeutic, medical, legal and other professionals who have stated that they are knowledgeable about and sensitive to diverse expressions of...



www.kapprofessionals.org


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

badsanta said:


> Think of being in the kitchen and you open the spice rack. Your favorite spices called honesty and openness have run out, so you dig around. You find two spices and they are called shame and humiliation. You might want to google some recipes online and see what you can cook with those.
> 
> Odds are your husband wants you to catch him, and he wants you to be upset about it. This might be how he awkwardly gets to feel that you care about him. Then whatever you do next is about letting him see you upset and then using humiliation as the driving dynamic in the bedroom to get what you want.
> 
> ...


If humiliation play is his thing, then he need to make sure she knows about it. 

@Ashleyc313 be sure to include this in your conversations, asking exactly what it is he needs. If you are up to it, then you can start providing for that need. Now if you are up to it, but don't know how to go about it, you can try searching for a local kink group that might have some ideas, and to whom you can ask questions. If you need help with that, feel free to DM me.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Because you're not who his CD self is turned on by. He wants to indulge his fantasy, whatever that is. Also, he might feel self-conscious letting it all hang out with you. We don't know if when he's CDing, he's into a straight guy or Aunt Harriet. But for sure, he probably has a scenario that turns him on. It could involved anything from his ideal physical mate to imagining that he's the belle of the ball. We don't know what it is. But it's his deal. He's probably exploring it through porn, which, yes, can turn into a huge sex killer and problem and make vulnerable people get off on obscure specialty tangents, which can ruin street-legal sex for them and preoccupy them. But it sounds like it's exploring he is going to do one way or the other . The prognosis isn't good. People have to find themselves. If he's just now doing it, that's a shame. People should do find themselves before they choose a spouse. But it's not easy being different and sometimes it just takes a long time to deal with it. The porn component, to me, is the most worrying, because porn addiction has some bad side effects, but what can you do besides see if you want to stand by for it or leave?


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Seriously.
> 
> Why the hell women waste their time on such low-value men is a damned mystery to me.


How are you coming to the conclusion that he is “low value”?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

He is what he is. Nothing you can do about it.
Now my question to you is: what are you doing by continuing to be in a relationship with such a man??
Normally, this type of men as they get older their kinks get more and more extreme. Eventually, there's the possibility that he'll be wanting to dress as a woman for other men; that's if he is not already secretly doing it. Or he eventually will want to be with men. I mean not necessarily, but it could happens, and it does frequently happens.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Rob_1 said:


> He is what he is. Nothing you can do about it.
> Now my question to you is: what are you doing by continuing to be in a relationship with such a man??
> Normally, this type of men as they get older their kinks get more and more extreme. Eventually, there's the possibility that he'll be wanting to dress as a woman for other men; that's if he is not already secretly doing it. Or he eventually will want to be with men. I mean not necessarily, but it could happens, and it does frequently happens.


Good point.

He may already be doing it.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Elizabeth001 said:


> How are you coming to the conclusion that he is “low value”?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because from deep instinctively ingrained in our brains from a biological point of view, he is. 
It is what it is, that's mother nature for you. We instinctively, want to recoil and avoid such low value individuals in the pool of potentially available mates.
It doesn't matter how socially equally we want to make them be seem in society. The truth is that mother nature wins in most cases.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Ashleyc313 said:


> Sorry but this is lengthy
> my husband and I have been married for 5 years recently* i have discovered that he has a cd fetish as well as porn i* knew something was off being that our sex life has diminished we used to have a very healthy sex life now its like once a month* I try to make him feel comfortable with his fetish by asking him to allow me to partake in it with him. he now will cd in lingerie and be with me and its the only time he is really into it i desire sex daily once a week at minimum i don't have issues with his kinks and fetish* my issue is that he rather masturbate and hide it than live them out with me and satisfy me as well i have a problem with secrets and he knows it. i ask him not to hide it and be up front with me but he doesn't it makes me feel unwated he won't talk to me about it at all i have been feeling more like an object long before I found out now i just feel like he has sex with me out of pity because I beg for it any suggestions on what I could do to help my situation And enlighten me on what I am dealing with


You sound like a good wife. You can not change your H, only he can change himself. The best you can hope for is that he will change himself and grow out of his fetish or that you can find out how to make it part of your life with him.

Yes, I suggest talking with an ST. I think you are wise to incorporate his CD into your sex life as that is probably your best alternative. 

How have your really incorporated it into your sex life? Have you given him sexy things to wear as presents, laid them out for date nights? Have you talked to him about his fetish? Have you explained to him that you really want sex with him daily? Have you asked for things that would make him enjoy sex more with your? Have your tried a Yes/no/maybe list to find out all his kinks?

Good luck.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Ashleyc313 said:


> Sorry but this is lengthy
> my husband and I have been married for 5 years recently i have discovered that he has a cd fetish as well as porn i knew something was off being that our sex life has diminished we used to have a very healthy sex life now its like once a month I try to make him feel comfortable with his fetish by asking him to allow me to partake in it with him. he now will cd in lingerie and be with me and its the only time he is really into it i desire sex daily once a week at minimum i don't have issues with his kinks and fetish my issue is that he rather masturbate and hide it than live them out with me and satisfy me as well i have a problem with secrets and he knows it. i ask him not to hide it and be up front with me but he doesn't it makes me feel unwated he won't talk to me about it at all i have been feeling more like an object long before I found out now i just feel like he has sex with me out of pity because I beg for it any suggestions on what I could do to help my situation And enlighten me on what I am dealing with


Hmmm.. Try marrying a man?

Not to put too fine a point on it but, you didn't....... Marry a man that is.....

If you want to live a fairly sexless life as a babysitter or a roommate, stay.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

You sound like you already know a lot on the subject but because a couple of people have mentioned him dressing for men, I just want to mention that that isn't a given. I've known two CDs. Both of them were only into women. one kept it really low-key and just sort of dealt within himself in a small way, and the other had a real hard time and not able to function in a relationship and he didn't feel sexy unless he was dressed as a woman and then if he was dressed as a woman, most women didn't want anything to do with him. He was a reasonably attractive guy who should have been able to date women except for this problem, which was mainly that he just didn't feel like himself if he wasn't dressed as a woman. That's when he blossomed. He was someone who had been a salesman to me when I was in the record business. Besides his counselor I was one of the first people he came out to. The way he came out was he invited me to dinner and then he showed me a Polaroid of him dressed up as me. He used to go to someplace on the East coast that was known for having lots of gay and trans and cross-dressing people. He would just go there and socialize.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Still given the chance almost all women will choose a man that is not a CD. That's a given, period.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

It greatly limits your options. Really the only way to deal with it when you are way different sexually is to find your niche with like-minded people.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Rob_1 said:


> Because from deep instinctively ingrained in our brains from a biological point of view, he is.
> It is what it is, that's mother nature for you. We instinctively, want to recoil and avoid such low value individuals in the pool of potentially available mates.
> It doesn't matter how socially equally we want to make them be seem in society. The truth is that mother nature wins in most cases.


Why does this sound Hitler-ish to me?  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Not sure it means he is gay. But it sounds like he is lost in his fetish to the point it's messing up your marriage. You need to confront him on this. it's a shame too because it sound like you are a pretty good wife and if he had a fetish that you could be a part of it would be a lot of fun. Life seems really unfair sometimes. Sorry about that.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Why does this sound Hitler-ish to me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I don't see that. He is talking about low value reproductively I believe. Not a lot of demand for a guy like this when it comes to mating.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

there appear to be two types of CDs
1) gay or bisexual ones who want to dress up and play with other men, sometimes being "forced" by their wives to do so in a humiliating way.
and
2) perfectly straight men who still want to have sex with their wives, but want their wives involved in dressing them up...maybe helping them take pictures of themselves and post online for other CDs to view and comment on. this also often includes the woman "feminizing" the husband, and doing other sorts of dominating activity.

i guess, as a bare minimum, you need to know if your hubby is a 1) or a 2). the answer to that would tell you what a future with him would be like, and the sort of things he would be trying hard to do sexually. It might make or break the idea of staying married to him.

and of course, YOU might not be too thrilled about a man who wants to dress up and act like a woman. If you really get turned on by a "manly" man, this is not going to float your boat.

talk with him. really find out where he wants to go, and see if you are willing to tag along or not.

One thing that might be a positive for you, if you accept whatever this fetish of his is, he will of course have to reciprocate, and allow any sort of personal fetish YOU want to explore.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Why does this sound Hitler-ish to me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You can see it anyway you want it. But I bet you that when you were 17-30ish, or if you are in that age bracket, you wouldn't deign to look at men that do not meet your criteria of hotness, or attraction, or social standing, or whatever. 
I was stating nothing more than simple biological realities that are ingrained in males and females. Why don't you learn a little bit of biology/social anthropology, before making ridiculous statements like the one you made above.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Rob_1 said:


> Because from deep instinctively ingrained in our brains from a biological point of view, he is.
> It is what it is, that's mother nature for you. We instinctively, want to recoil and avoid such low value individuals in the pool of potentially available mates.
> It doesn't matter how socially equally we want to make them be seem in society. The truth is that mother nature wins in most cases.


If this was in any way a "fact" No woman would ever consort with an abusive man. But the fact that exists in our reality is that by and large they prefer them.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Mr. Nail said:


> If this was in any way a "fact" No woman would ever consort with an abusive man. But the fact that exists in our reality is that by and large they prefer them.


What are you talking about, I didn't get it... or do you know what are you talking about?

As a matter of fact, there are women and men attracted to jerks that eventually becomes abusive/or are outright abusive to them from the get go (there's all kind of sickos out there, BSDM anyone). Moreover, the fact I'm talking about is biological attraction (attraction between the sexes) that exist within each and everyone of us. You are attracted to what you are attracted, Period. That we as intellectual beings can discern and apply other factors that can be to our advantage when picking a mate that's the other part of the equation. Also don't you forget that many people pick a mate that is not what they would want as a first choice because they might think that that's the best that they can do and get into a relationship with that person (settling down), it happens all the time. Then, after a while, you see them here asking for advice.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Rob_1 said:


> What are you talking about,


I'm talking about your claim of "deep instinctively ingrained in our brains from a biological point of view "
I offered evidence to the contrary, and point out that certainly -


Rob_1 said:


> I didn't get it...


Your attitude and free expression of the absurd is not helping the OP resolve her problem.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

OK, I give up.

What is this 'CD'?


_Lilith-_


----------



## Ashleyc313 (Oct 1, 2020)

Lostinthought61 said:


> he probably grew up having to hide his masturbation and fetishes from his family, i am not suggesting that you are not safe to open and be free with him, but he clearly still has his hang ups. Might i suggest that you sit down with him and start a dialogue where you can each ask each other questions with no judgement at all (important part) and find out what time of day he likes to masturbate, what provokes him to do so, what does he think about or what technique he likes....the important thing is that he is slowly opening up to you and you to him, he may ask if you have any kinks or fetish, or about your masturbation, the important thing is that you are both communicating about a subject that most married people do not know about each other. After this i would move into developing a schedule where your needs can be met and his as well. perhaps you can start having him watch you without touching you and vice versa, not going to lie this is very hard and again very personal but in break it down you can rebuild a relationship that can grow over time. good luck.





She'sStillGotIt said:


> Seriously.
> 
> Why the hell women waste their time on such low-value men is a damned mystery to me.


Apart from our sex life everything is


Lostinthought61 said:


> he probably grew up having to hide his masturbation and fetishes from his family, i am not suggesting that you are not safe to open and be free with him, but he clearly still has his hang ups. Might i suggest that you sit down with him and start a dialogue where you can each ask each other questions with no judgement at all (important part) and find out what time of day he likes to masturbate, what provokes him to do so, what does he think about or what technique he likes....the important thing is that he is slowly opening up to you and you to him, he may ask if you have any kinks or fetish, or about your masturbation, the important thing is that you are both communicating about a subject that most married people do not know about each other. After this i would move into developing a schedule where your needs can be met and his as well. perhaps you can start having him watch you without touching you and vice versa, not going to lie this is very hard and again very personal but in break it down you can rebuild a relationship that can grow over time. good luck.


He grew up in a very strict and abusive environment. Thank you i will try the schedule.


----------



## Ashleyc313 (Oct 1, 2020)

badsanta said:


> Think of being in the kitchen and you open the spice rack. Your favorite spices called honesty and openness have run out, so you dig around. You find two spices and they are called shame and humiliation. You might want to google some recipes online and see what you can cook with those.
> 
> Odds are your husband wants you to catch him, and he wants you to be upset about it. This might be how he awkwardly gets to feel that you care about him. Then whatever you do next is about letting him see you upset and then using humiliation as the driving dynamic in the bedroom to get what you want.
> 
> ...


I believe this may be the case. He has done other things in the past that he wanted me to know about but was shamed of. I will do some research. Thank you!


She'sStillGotIt said:


> Seriously.
> 
> Why the hell women waste their time on such low-value men is a damned mystery to me.





She'sStillGotIt said:


> Seriously.
> 
> Why the hell women waste their time on such low-value men is a damned mystery to me.


Every one has something negative about them. I don't believe that makes him low value in any way. He has never mistreated me in any way. And this is a more recent fetish. Of all the the things he could be doing in the world this a at the bottom of the totem pole of worries to me.


----------



## Ashleyc313 (Oct 1, 2020)

badsanta said:


> Think of being in the kitchen and you open the spice rack. Your favorite spices called honesty and openness have run out, so you dig around. You find two spices and they are called shame and humiliation. You might want to google some recipes online and see what you can cook with those.
> 
> Odds are your husband wants you to catch him, and he wants you to be upset about it. This might be how he awkwardly gets to feel that you care about him. Then whatever you do next is about letting him see you upset and then using humiliation as the driving dynamic in the bedroom to get what you want.
> 
> ...


I believe this may be the case. He has done other things in the past that he wanted me to know about but was shamed of. I will do some research. Thank you!


SunCMars said:


> OK, I give up.
> 
> What is this 'CD'?
> 
> ...


Cross dress


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Ashleyc313 said:


> I believe this may be the case. He has done other things in the past that he wanted me to know about but was shamed of. I will do some research. Thank you!
> 
> Cross dress


Oh, thank you!

Do you wish to remain with this man, all this, notwithstanding?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

...


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Rob_1 said:


> As a matter of fact, there are women and men attracted to jerks that eventually becomes abusive/or are outright abusive to them from the get go (there's all kind of sickos out there, BSDM anyone).


While it may not be your cup of tea, BDSM (which encompasses way more than B&D, D/s and S/M) is not about abuse. That's not to say that predators don't try to use BDSM as an excuse. In my 101 class, I teach that there are 2 basic rules to BDSM. Rule #1 is that Consent is Mandatory, *NO* exceptions. If you violate Rule #1, then you are no longer doing BDSM. We do our best to police our own but in the end, there is no group or lifestyle that doesn't have predators. After all the Christians have the FLDS and their abuses, not to mention WBC.


----------



## Ashleyc313 (Oct 1, 2020)

SunCMars said:


> Oh, thank yew!
> 
> Do you wish to remain with this man, all this, notwithstanding?


Yes I without this current problem everything is great. He is truly an amazing man. This is the only issue we have ever had and its a recent issue he does not cd all the time just in private for masturbate purposes. Besides that he is the ideal person. I truly love him and I'm 100% in my marriage. Just hope to get advice from others with fetish or who have dealt with fetishes before. I believe we all have our weird quirks. Some a bit more than others. But this doesn't bother me the way others may think. Its just the lack there of at the time being that makes me have a problem. I believe its embarrassing to him and maybe has not found a way to be comfortable with me yet. I am very open sexually. I don't believe he is into other men. If he was id tell him lets go get us a boyfriend someone bi to please both of us. Not ideal to most people but I think its the same as a guy having to girlfriends.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Why does this sound Hitler-ish to me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Because It is a little eugenics-ey.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Ashleyc313 said:


> He has never mistreated me in any way.


Isn’t he mistreating you now though? Your his wife, your a healthy sexual women who desires sex, and all the closeness it brings to you. You are horny and desiring him, and he is in the next room choosing to watch porn and masterbate. If that’s not hurtful I don’t know what is.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

This isn’t about the fetish. It’s about your husband. He is so quick to put you on the back burner while he enjoys his new exciting fetish. He is selfish. 

I understand you want to be a good and understanding wife, and you 100% should be. But don’t be too nice, and too understanding that you make him feel ok about neglecting you. What about you? What about your needs and desires? He doesn’t seem to be as understanding and loving as you are.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

His cross-dressing isn't the problem for you. Your problem is he doesn't want to have sex with you. The longer this goes on, the longer this will go on. File for divorce and wake him up. He might be an amazing partner in all other ways; but, if he isn't into sex with you then he is nothing more than a pleasant roommate.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Ashleyc313 said:


> Yes I without this current problem everything is great. He is truly an amazing man. This is the only issue we have ever had and its a recent issue he does not cd all the time just in private for masturbate purposes. Besides that he is the ideal person. I truly love him and I'm 100% in my marriage. Just hope to get advice from others with fetish or who have dealt with fetishes before. I believe we all have our weird quirks. Some a bit more than others. But this doesn't bother me the way others may think. Its just the lack there of at the time being that makes me have a problem. I believe its embarrassing to him and maybe has not found a way to be comfortable with me yet. I am very open sexually. I don't believe he is into other men. If he was id tell him lets go get us a boyfriend someone bi to please both of us. Not ideal to most people but I think its the same as a guy having to girlfriends.


I don't think he needs fetish help.

I'm into spanking and light dominance but I'm not withdrawn from my wife.

I believe he needs some professional help to help him cope with what's bothering him especially if he has been abused.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Girl_power said:


> Because It is a little eugenics-ey.


Honestly? A guy who puts on a dress and panties to whack off instead of, in place of, having sex with his wife is most certainly not a high demand man as a mate.

I won't answer for Rob_1 but I'm not inferring eugenics or any master race nonsense when I can say with great confidence that guys like this aren't in demand.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> Honestly? A guy who puts on a dress and panties to whack off instead of, in place of, having sex with his wife is most certainly not a high demand man as a mate.
> 
> I won't answer for Rob_1 but I'm not inferring eugenics or any master race nonsense when I can say with great confidence that guys like this aren't in demand.


Ok please educate yourself on positive eugenics and negative eugenics. Him saying high quality man/women IS eugenics-ey. 

I am all about positive eugenics. Imo it’s natural order is things, and if you care about your country you would be too:


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Girl_power said:


> Ok please educate yourself on positive eugenics and negative eugenics. Him saying high quality man/women IS eugenics-ey.
> 
> I am all about positive eugenics. Imo it’s natural order is things, and if you care about your country you would be too:


Since I'm not on the topic of eugenics at all......

Can you agree with my position that this guy , as is, is not exactly a high demand commodity?


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> Since I'm not on the topic of eugenics at all......
> 
> Can you agree with my position that this guy , as is, is not exactly a high demand commodity?


I think that if she first met him and he presented himself like this, then no he wouldn’t be a high demand commodity. But the problem is, we fall in love with people, and love beats everything. So he is her high demand commodity because she loves him. 

That’s the problem with this high value/low value screening. People put a front on in relationships. And once you fall in love, their “low qualities” which everyone of us have, is looked pasted because of love.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Girl_power said:


> I think that if she first met him and he presented himself like this, then no he wouldn’t be a high demand commodity. But the problem is, we fall in love with people, and love beats everything. So he is her high demand commodity because she loves him.
> 
> That’s the problem with this high value/low value screening. People put a front on in relationships. And once you fall in love, their “low qualities” which everyone of us have, is looked pasted because of love.


From her first post, the attraction was not apparent at all.

Finding out he has abuse in his past and that this is more of a mental health issue than fetish helps too.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> From her first post, the attraction was not apparent at all.
> 
> Finding out he has abuse in his past and that this is more of a mental health issue than fetish helps too.


She said she could have sex with him everyday.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Girl_power said:


> She said she could have sex with him everyday.


She said he wasn't having sex with her in favor of masturbating to his fetish.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

a quick google search of the terms FEMDOM and CROSSDRESSING would turn up a number of possibly fun things she can do with him to share his fetish. I believe it is not so obscure as some people here think.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Talker67 said:


> a quick google search of the terms FEMDOM and CROSSDRESSING would turn up a number of possibly fun things she can do with him to share his fetish. I believe it is not so obscure as some people here think.


You'd probably be surprised how many kinks are more than many think. Ironically enough, people engaged in some kink, don't think they are kinks.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Girl_power said:


> I think that if she first met him and he presented himself like this, then no he wouldn’t be a high demand commodity. But the problem is, we fall in love with people, and love beats everything. So he is her high demand commodity because she loves him.
> 
> That’s the problem with this high value/low value screening. People put a front on in relationships. And once you fall in love, their “low qualities” which everyone of us have, is looked pasted because of love.


The quality of a car that someone drives is inversely proportional to their personal qualities (in my opinion). 

The stereotype man driving a sports car would be a gray hair old man that is bitterly divorced from living in a sex starved marriage (of his own making) and has now become impossibly selfish and difficult for anyone to deal with long term. A young man driving that same car borrowed it from his dad without asking for a joy ride. 

I've also noticed that the bigger the truck, the smaller the man that steps out.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

badsanta said:


> The quality of a car that someone drives is inversely proportional to their personal qualities (in my opinion).
> 
> The stereotype man driving a sports car would be a gray hair old man that is bitterly divorced from living in a sex starved marriage (of his own making) and has now become impossibly selfish and difficult for anyone to deal with long term. A young man driving that same car borrowed it from his dad without asking for a joy ride.
> 
> I've also noticed that the bigger the truck, the smaller the man that steps out.


Um, ok. You're joking right?


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

I like a guy in a big truck. Preferably not wearing my underwear. I like big trucks and I don’t even have a penis.

I likeeee big trucks and I cannot lie, when I’m done I’ll stick a fork up in my eye. Green eyed envy is the thing that comes to mind. .. stick your wimpy Prius where the sun don’t shine. ..

Thank you. Thank you vury muchhh


----------

